# [A][PvE] Classic Gilde Starfold sucht Dich!



## mckayser (6. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Starfold ist eine deutschsprachige Gilde, die zum Launch auf der Seite der Allianz durchstarten wird. Unsere Member sind erfahrene &
unerfahrene WoW-Spieler, durchgemischt von jung bis alt, Mindestalter ist bei uns jedoch 18. Wir haben ein relativ einfaches Rang-System
innerhalb der Gilde etabliert, das dabei hilft Probleme in der Organisation von Raids & Co. zu vermeiden. Jeder der sich aktiv einbringt,
hat die Möglichkeit innerhalb der Community aufzusteigen, was auch je nach Umfang konkrete Gegenleistungen als Dankeschön hat.
Das führen wir aber gerne in einem persönlichen Gespräch aus, ebenso wie das Regelwerk. 
 
Unser Regelwerk hat keine Überlänge, ist uns aber sehr wichtig. Seit unserer Gründung war es uns ein wichtiges Anliegen eine Gemeinschaft
zu schaffen, bei der man Spaß haben kann, aber das Spiel durchaus ernst nimmt ohne dabei die familiäre Atmosphäre zu verlieren.
Eine Gemeinschaft, in der Rassismus, Sexismus und sonstige menschenverachtende Ideologien keinen Platz haben.
Kurz gesagt: uns ist es äußert wichtig, dass du geistige Reife mitbringst. Das soll nicht klingen als seien wir Spaßbremsen - Memes und
schräger Internethumor sind bei uns sehr gern gesehen und auch an der Tagesordnung, aber in einem Rahmen, in dem sich niemand unwohl
fühlen muss. 
 
Wir bezeichnen uns selbst als Semi-Hardcore, da wir nicht garantieren können jeden Tag bis in die Puppen zu spielen, aber die Zeit die wir
haben, gerne progressorientiert angehen wollen. Der Fokus wird klar auf PVE Content liegen, wobei sich Leute gerne auch in PVP engagieren
können. Wir wissen, dass sich das Privatleben gerne mal vor das Hobby schiebt, aber uns ist es wichtig, dass ihr abseits des Spiels
kommunikativ mit den anderen Membern auf dem Discord seid.
 
*Über Starfold:*
Soziale, deutschsprachige Gilde
Bei uns spielen viele erfahrene MMO Veteranen aus verschiedenen Spielen (WoW, Lineage2, GW 1/2, BDO, ESO, FFXIV uvm.)
Führungsebene hat jahrelange Erfahrung in der Leitung von Gilden- & Esportprojekten
Rangsystem ermöglicht einfachen Aufstieg innerhalb der Gilde für Engagierte
Spielen auf der Seite der Allianz
Semi-Hardcore
Primär PVE, aber PVP nicht abgeneigt
Aktiv auf Discord
*Ihr bringt mit:*
Volljährigkeit
Geistige Reife
Einen freundlichen Umgangston im Allgemeinen sowie Humor
Kritikfähigkeit, in beide Richtungen
Aktivität
Discord
Haut uns einfach via PM oder Discord an, wenn euch Starfold anspricht. Dann können wir uns gerne im
Voice zusammensetzen und einander kennenlernen. Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall über alle aktiven Neuzugänge! 
 
Beste Grüße
 
Infos / Fragen: mckayser#2450
Master / Admin: varkyn#2780


----------



## mckayser (14. August 2019)

es sind immer noch einige Plätze frei, schaut im Discord vorbei für weitere Infos

https://discord.gg/k2z4CTH


----------

